# Need help making a choice.



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I recently had a serious crash that broke my 2012 Giant Defy Advanced frame. While looking at new bikes, I've been riding my DeRosa Nouvo Classico that I bought new in '94. It's a great bike & I’ve put 60,000+ miles on it since I’ve had it. I won’t be getting rid of it until it’s listed in my will. I'd like to get another CF bike. The Giant has identical ride & handling characteristics & the seating position is more comfortable for me than the DeRosa. I'd love to get a DeRosa frame with the same characteristics as the Giant, but the catalog gives almost no info.

I don't want an all-out full gas race bike. I'm 75 years old & I can still ride quite well. This is my 55th year of post high school riding. I'm a former cat 2 racer who competed in the late 60s-early 80s. Most of my rides now are club rides of 30-100 miles averaging 15-18 mph. So...I'm looking for an DeRosa endurance bike frame that's responsive & that won't beat me up. I’m finding DeRosa information extremely difficult to come by. I know I don't have a prayer of test riding anything made by DeRosa, so I have to rely on the honesty & experience of others. Can someone please help me out here?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Try contacting Wrench Science to see if De Rosa has a custom program.

As an alternative, if you brought your broken frame's specs along with your wishes to a U.S. carbon frame builder I bet they could duplicate the position and ride qualities.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a king xs and love it. It’s considered the endurance bike.


----------

